# Moving Wednesday



## hedgie0329 (May 28, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are moving to an apartment about 30 minutes away this Wednesday. Just wondering if we should move our stuff first and then come back for Nyquil (our new hedgie that we got this past week), or if we should move her at the same time. I just don't know if the move would stress her out a lot and would like to do whatever is best for her.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in the same boat too. I'm moving Wed too and it's about 45 mins away. I don't know if I should bring our hedgie right away or come back for her and move her in last. Let me know what you guys plan to do!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it depends on where she currently is and where you will be moving her. If she has her own room at both places, then you can probably move her first, get her all settled in, and close the door as you finish the rest of your move. 

If she will be(and is currently) in a semi busy location, you will probably be better off clearing out a room at your old place, close the door, and move everything else first. Once everything else is moved, you can go move her. 

Prior to the move, just don't wash any of her fleece and sleeping areas. You can spot clean, but allow more of her...scents to linger. That way, even with the smell of a new location, her home will still smell like home.


----------



## hedgie0329 (May 28, 2011)

Sounds good, we'll come back for her after we move everything else. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

If she is on fleece liners, put an extra one in her cage under the other one. Like a double layer. This way, she when you move it will still smell like home, and when you have to take off the first layer, she will still have extra time to get settled while smelling like home. Not a necessity, but helps.


----------

